# Feeders



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

My reds mainly eat raw chicken and/or fish fillets when I feed them, usually 2 times a week. I've dropped in feeders before, just small goldfish or rosies (pretty much bite sized), and I know they don't have much if any nutritional value but it gives them a work out and make nice snacks for them... however, I want to see a little carnage and throw in a feeder fish that will provide a little more meat for my P's, would you recommend just getting a plump 3-4" gold fish, or is there something else that would work?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I just get some 3-4" goldfish for my reds. They are the cheapest i think i pay 18 cents. there may be something better thou.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

One of the guys at the lfs was saying that rosies are "better" for my Rhom ... not as fat!!! I can hear him from upstairs banging around chasing after the rosies!!!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Do you live in the city? if not buy a $10 trap and a $1 bag of bread and catch your own!....rosies are definetly better then goldies....no vitamin B blockers in them.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Do you live in the city? if not buy a $10 trap and a $1 bag of bread and catch your own!....rosies are definetly better then goldies....no vitamin B blockers in them.


 yeah i do live in the city, columbus ohio... not sure if i want fish out of the olentangy river







hehe... some days it looks pretty bad. i was just looking for something that wouldn't be too expensive but still provide some nourishment.. as well (i know morbid) as some entertainment.... want to see my reds unleash the fury


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I live in Columbus too and wouldn't trust the olentangy at all. It may be a rumor but at one time, I heard raw sewage was dumped in there.

If you try any fish from a pond or lake (which I don't recomend), I would quarentine it for at least two weeks maybe in a tank of mild meds.
If you try larger fish, I would just get some bigger goldfish but also quarentine them.

When I use to have reds 4 8-9" I would just feed them big pieces of shrimp and watch them fight over it. I am a bit leary of live foods after having all of my reds die due to diseased feeders.
good luck..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Big goldfish or medium koi...
just remember to quarentine first...


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I live in akron ohio. I catch bluegill out of the lake i live on in the summer. I just toss them right in and watch the carnage. One time, the bluegill was preggers and my plecos dined on caviar that night. I don't worry about quarentine because in the wild these fish eat just about anything. It hasn't hurt them yet!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

You can go around to the LFS, many will have larger Koi or other types of large goldfish.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

get an 8" feeder gold, not for the faint hearted.lol


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

A big gold fish should take care of that.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i havent seen really big feeders they're usually around like 6inches max.........i juss buy one of those koi fish


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

If you're in the market for big feeders in the winter, some Asian supermarkets have live fish that can conceivably be used for feeders.

The one by me (Captain Fresh) has live eels, Tilapia, Carp, and Buffalo fish.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

look at local fishing store for shiners.. those are good size and cheap. they got worms and stuff too.just look in the yellow pages.should be real cheap off season


----------

